# Feeding Method-Advice please



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry for asking so many questions!!

Okay, so I'm too afraid to try putting the eyedropper into the crop so I scrapped that idea for now. I'll be able to when they're bigger but they're just so tiny right now! So what I tried this last feeding was making a hole in the side of a take-out cup and then filling the cup with formula to just under the hole. Then i took the baby's beak and put it in the hole, tipped the cup up a bit so the baby could put its beak into the stuff and suck it up. Then the babies would pull their head out and lean it back (swallowing I guess?). Has anyone else ever tried it this way? Will this continue working? I'm positive one of them was sucking it up, the other one I couldn't tell so much but I saw them swallowing....Also, I"m not too sure where the crop actually is but it seems like their chests are like little balloons. Is that the crop?


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

i wish i had babies but i dont know much either it seems like its working and if it is i dont see a problem with it


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

newpidgey said:


> Sorry for asking so many questions!!
> 
> Okay, so I'm too afraid to try putting the eyedropper into the crop so I scrapped that idea for now. I'll be able to when they're bigger but they're just so tiny right now! So what I tried this last feeding was making a hole in the side of a take-out cup and then filling the cup with formula to just under the hole. Then i took the baby's beak and put it in the hole, tipped the cup up a bit so the baby could put its beak into the stuff and suck it up. Then the babies would pull their head out and lean it back (swallowing I guess?). Has anyone else ever tried it this way? Will this continue working? I'm positive one of them was sucking it up, the other one I couldn't tell so much but I saw them swallowing....Also, I"m not too sure where the crop actually is but it seems like their chests are like little balloons. Is that the crop?


You couldn't put the eyedropper down into the crop. You need a tube to do that but I've never done it so I'll leave that to someone else. I just used a syringe or eye dropper for the few babies that I have raised and they did just fine. Maybe took a little longer and made a BIG mess the older they got, but it worked for me. I don't think I could insert anything into their crop. Anyway, yes, the chests will look like little inflated balloons and that is the crop. The cup bit sounds like it's working to me to. IMO, whatever it takes to get food into them...............


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi newpidgie,

Here is a thread you might want to read through. It contains a good description of feeding baby birds with a rubber nipple. A nipple off of a baby-bottle that is used upside down. I have never done this myself so will allow Phil's descriptions of this feeding method speak for itself. He has used it with great success though and has many other tips on raising youngsters.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13821&highlight=winter

Hope this helps you out.

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi again - Please go to the RESOURCES section of the forum and view the two threads: "Hand Feeding Baby Pigeons From Day One" and "Various Methods to Feed Young Squeakers". There is a wealth of information there, including method similar to what you did. I do know you need to let the baby rest a bit between putting its beak into the container.

You may want to consider keeping to one thread also instead of starting a new one because some may get "lost" in the process. If you have all of your questions in one thread it will provide a better flow of information for you.


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

I read about Phil's method and then tried it out using the bulb part of an eyedropper and it worked like a charm! Man, you should have seen them going at it! I think they would have dunked their whole heads in there if they could have!  I'm so happy that they are getting the food they need now. Day one is almost over, let's hope the rest of the days go this well!

Thanks SO much for all of your help! I"m sure I'll have lots more questions in the weeks to come. Oh and here are a couple of links to pictures of the babies! One is pink and one is purple...what does that mean?

http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f205/xibo/hatching.jpg
http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f205/xibo/pigeonandegg.jpg


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

We have not heard from Phil for awhile but I just know he would be really pleased to hear others have found his technique helpful. I am glad to hear it has worked out for you too!

Cameron


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

They're peeping today! Not very much and not very loud but they were! They're still eating and pooping so I guess I must be doing something right. I also looked up the types of pigeons last night and the father was a blue bar and the mom I'm not sure..she didn't have bars but she wasn't a checkered or a T-type or a spread. I noticed now that two checkereds have been sitting in the old nest though so there will be more eggs on the way. Hopefully these parents actually stay with the eggs! It's only been one day, but feeding every two hours and getting up during the night has me exhausted already!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

newpidgey said:


> It's only been one day, but feeding every two hours and getting up during the night has me exhausted already!


You don't need to feed them during the night. I do a last feeding around 10 PM and start up again between 6 and 7 AM. Get some sleep  

Terry


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Yay!!! Thanks so much for that info!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, Newpidgey

We don't feed during the night either. We do about the same as Terry - usually around 10:00 pm and start again at 6 am. One thing I wanted to caution you. If you should miss one of the 2 hour feedings and it winds up being 3 hours, don't try to make up for it by giving them more when you do feed them. That only makes things worse. But, it sure limits your social life because you're pretty confined to someone being with the baby all the time so as not to miss the feedings.

Hope you're enjoying yours as much as we do our little one.


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Man, I never thought I would actually like them this much! They're so cute and funny. When I take them out to feed them and I put their beak into the eyedropper bulb, they stretch right out and try to stand up, shoving their little beaks right into the bulb! So funny. Their little peeps are cute too. I have no idea what I'm going to do if they make it to adulthood! I already have three siamese cats, a dog and a puppy on the way in about 2.5 weeks! haha. It'll be a zoo in here!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

There is always room for a pigeon or two.


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Okay, so I'm not sure how much the babies eat at each meal now but I think it's around 4-5ml. Does this sound right? It might be a bit more than that. They are peeping lots now and you should see them stretch their necks out when I put their beaks in the eyedropper bulb! They're like little giraffes. Oh, and I have them each in their own little nest, but I was thinking maybe I should have them together. Any suggestions? I have named them Willie and Franklin. Wille is purple and Franklin is pink. Does skin colour mean anything?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

newpidgey said:


> Okay, so I'm not sure how much the babies eat at each meal now but I think it's around 4-5ml. Does this sound right? It might be a bit more than that. They are peeping lots now and you should see them stretch their necks out when I put their beaks in the eyedropper bulb! They're like little giraffes. Oh, and I have them each in their own little nest, but I was thinking maybe I should have them together. Any suggestions? I have named them Willie and Franklin. Wille is purple and Franklin is pink. Does skin colour mean anything?


I would absolutely put them in the same nest. They are out of the same clutch anyway, right? They will be much happier with each other to snug against. Also, it will help keep thier legs under them. As far a food amounts, I never measured. I just fed until their crop was nice and full but not at the bursting point!! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

newpidgey said:


> Wille is purple and Franklin is pink. Does skin colour mean anything?


Most likely Willie will be a dark feathered bird and Franklin will be white or light colored.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

By all means put them together. They will snuggle and stay warmer. Our single little guy has to put up with tissues as a bed fellow! We do put tissues on either side so she will stay upright better. We're up to an average of 5-6 cc per feeding and one feeding she took 7. That's every 2 1/2 to 3 hours depending on how the crop has gone down. We have started adding about 1 cc plain yogurt to the formula.


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

I didn't know if yogurt was okay for them but I gave them each some yesterday because I just figured the probiotics in it would help them with digestion. I'm glad you mentioned it so now I know it's good to give to them. I'm sure getting to like the little guys. Every time I take them out to feed them I just chatter away and laugh at them. When should I cut down on the feedings? (I'm doing every 2-2.5 hours right now)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can feed about every 3 to 4 hours and you don't have to feed at night. The portions will get bigger now as they grow. Please make sure you use a health store quality yogurt with nos sugar, you can also use probiotic capsules and put a little powder in the formula.

Kefir is a better quality product and much better for youngsters then yogurt, if you can find it.


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

*Some new pictures!*

I have some new pictures !

Here is little Wille being fed:









And here are the babies in their "nest":









And wrestling:









They're so great!!! They are three days old now.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ADORABLE You are doing such a great job!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Your pictures are just wonderful. Try putting your cheek up against their face and they will nuzzle you. So sweet.

We will continue with the every 2 1/2 to 3 hour feeding for awhile longer but increase a little every day or so. Even tho we've raised several from birth it always worries me that I'm feeding them too much. I just basically check their crop each time.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES, Newpidgey! You are doing a GREAT job! Willie and Franklin look wonderful!!!


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

*A Million Questions!*

Well, the little guys are sure learning to flap their wings! They look like little penguins. When will they start walking I wonder?

Okay, so a few questions:
-When should I start reducing the temperature in their home? They are 5 days old now and their place is kept at 85.
-When do they need to be moved from their container (one of those plastic tanks made for bettas) to a cage?
-They get fed every 2-2.5 hours right now, when should I start cutting back?
-I'm feeding them the handfeeding formula right now with some yogurt with the probiotics every couple of days at one feeding. Is this okay? When do I need to start changing things up?
-I've posted a picture of Willie; just wondering if he looks "normal" for a 4 day old bird (the pic was taken yesterday).

Oh, and is there a time when I can stop worrying that I'm going to come out in the morning and find them dead  ...like, is there a certain point when they are strong enough that any tiny little thing won't kill them? I'm really getting attached to the little guys. The feeling of their little feet on my hand when I'm feeding them and hearing their little peeps when I go in...too much.  I'm smitten!


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh, and one more thing! What should their...poops..look like?  

Now they're kind of brownish-greenish and sometimes there's a bit of white I think.


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Gosh, I'm sorry but I forgot one other thing; can pigeons be born with worms? I know puppies can (grossest experience of my life worming the guy I have now..) so I was just wondering if birds can and how you worm them. The reason I ask is also because I thought there was a white thready thing in one of the birds' poops and I didn't know if it came from him or if it was a cat hair or something else.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi, to answer a few of your questions - I would continue to keep them warm until their feathers begin coming in. With only the down they can get cold pretty fast. We now have 4 that we're feeding - one is 62 grams, one is 55 grams, one is 15 grams and the littlest is 13 grams. We feed the two largest every 3 hours now and they are up to about 9 cc per feeding. The two smaller ones get apx 2 cc every two hours depending on their crop.

If you have a scale that weighs in grams do weigh them every day. It gives you a good sense of their progress. Willie looks about the size of our two larger babies - ours are 6 days an 5 days old respectively. Did you take Willie's picture before you fed him? Our babies crops are pretty full looking and cushiony. The main thing right now is to not let the formula get too thick. We are increasing the thickness for the two older ones a little each day and I add either yogurt or Benebac at every feeding and will continue for at least another week.

I doubt you saw a worm at their age but I honestly don't know the answer to that question. We've had adults with worms and there is no mistaking them.
Our babies' poop is mostly the color of the exact.

Yes, I worry about them not only first thing in the morning but every single time I open their box. 

Yes, Willie looks very normal and very cute. Ours wiggle alot and suck our fingers but no wing flapping as yet.


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Their eyes are opening!!! And, man, are they eating a lot now!

They look very funny with their little half-closed eyes. So cute!


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

see no worries. :*)


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Okay, so the babies are eating lots now. Probably about 10 ml per feeding. I could likely give them more but I don't want to overfeed the little guys. They're such pigs!

My question this time is this: I have them in a round plastic container that I put tissues in to make a nest. The babies seem to want to get out of there and try to walk around. Their little legs are getting strong! Should I just keep things the way they are or cut a portion out of the nest so the babies can get out if they want to? I don't know when they're old enough to walk..

Their eyes are almost all the way open now!


----------



## Symbro (Oct 28, 2005)

my birds dont usually leave the nest until almost fully feathered. but i have never hand raised babies so they may be trying to get closer to you. they maybe trying to get warmer or cooler. babies that size move around to get in and out of from under the mommy.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

newpidgey said:


> Okay, so the babies are eating lots now. Probably about 10 ml per feeding. I could likely give them more but I don't want to overfeed the little guys. They're such pigs!
> 
> My question this time is this: I have them in a round plastic container that I put tissues in to make a nest. The babies seem to want to get out of there and try to walk around. Their little legs are getting strong! Should I just keep things the way they are or cut a portion out of the nest so the babies can get out if they want to? I don't know when they're old enough to walk..
> 
> Their eyes are almost all the way open now!


They still need to be confined for a little while longer. They don't really start moving around or "walking" until they are about 2 weeks old and then they are not GOOD at it. Right now, it's till important to keep them close together and keep their legs under them. If you need to put them in a slightly bigger container, that may be ok. It takes a while for their legs to be able to support their heavy little bodies.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

So glad to hear your babies are doing well.

Ours are about the same age as yours and we're keeping them in their margarine container for a few more days for warmth and to keep their legs from splaying. We will probably move ours this weekend into an aquarium type container with wood shavings in the bottom. The shavings will give them stability plus absorb poop pretty good. We do take them out a couple of times a day and put them on the counter on a cloth so they can crawl for a few minutes. They seem to enjoy that and do a lot of "sumo" wrestling. I don't see how they can twist their heads around each other's without getting twisted into a knot. 

Ours are up to 12-15 cc every 3 hours. They weighed in yesterday in the 80 - 90 gram range.


----------



## newpidgey (Apr 18, 2006)

Lady Tarheel,

Mine do the sumo thing too! haha It's so cute. Mine are also getting fed every 3 hours now and are eating just a little less then what yours are. Around 10 cc to 14 cc.

Here is a picture of them today.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are adorable. Your two look a few days younger than ours. Ours are beginning to look like little porcupines with their quills coming in. Your feeding amount sounds good to me and I think you'll probably need to keep them in their nest a while longer than mine. The larger container in your picture is exactly what I keep ours in, with their nest inside. That's what I'll use with the shavings when I transfer them later on. We're also still using a heating pad because they get cold so easily.

Our other two squabs are smaller than yours and right now their nest is beside our larger two in the aquarium container. These little ones are up to about 7 cc per feeding. We're also still mixing in yogurt and sometimes Benebac.

You're doing a great job.


----------

